

Ask HN: Review my newest site - ejs

Although I tend to think of HN of reviewing web apps and more sophisticated sites I have gotten really good feedback in the past.<p>URL: http://dealwaiter.com (link in comments)<p>This is a quick site I threw together last week to watch deal sites around the net. Would love to hear any feedback.<p>If it seems very simple... it is, and thats the goal :D<p>Thanks!
======
thomaspaine
You should be able to submit a query without having to enter your email
address first. This was a deal breaker for me, because I don't like giving out
my email address to websites I know nothing about. At least show me that by
giving you my email address and potentially getting spammed I'm going to get
something cool out of it.

~~~
ejs
Goos point! I changed it so that if an email address is not given it will just
do a search on the current deals in the index.

Thanks for the feedback.

------
ejs
Clickable: <http://dealwaiter.com>

